# Fehlt einem von Euch ein Carver XS-100 Fully?



## CUBEDriver65195 (29. August 2006)

Hallo Leute. Eine (mir namentlich bekannte) Person, die von mir und einigen anderen Bikern des (fortgesetzten) Fahrraddiebstahls im Raum MAinz/Wiesbaden verdächtigt wird, da sie mehrfach Bikes mit fraglicher Herkunft zum Kauf angeboten hat, ist zur Zeit auf einem CARVER XS-100 Fully unterwegs. 

Ich habe Bilder des Rades, die ich nicht öffentlich zugänglich machen will und dessen Rahmennummer. Wenn Euch, einem Eurer Freunde oder einem Bekannten ein solches Rad fehlen sollte, dann schickt mir eine Nachricht oder postet munter los.  

ICH HASSE FAHRRADDIEBE  !


----------

